# To all of my crackpot friends



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

An elderly Chinese woman had two large pots,
Each hung on the ends of a pole which
She carried across her neck.

One of the pots had a crack in it
While the other pot was perfect and
Always delivered a full portion of water.

At the end of the long walks from the
Stream to the house,
The cracked pot arrived only half full.

For a full two years this went on daily,
With the woman bringing home
Only one and a half pots of water.

Of course, the perfect pot was
Proud of its accomplishments.

But the poor cracked pot was ashamed
Of its own imperfection, and miserable that it could
Only do half of what it had been made to do.

After two years of what it perceived to be bitter failure,
It spoke to the woman one day by the stream.
'I am ashamed of myself, because this crack in my side
Causes water to leak out all the way back to your house.'

The old woman smiled, 'Did you notice that there are flowers
On your side of the path, but not on the other pot's side?'

'That's because I have always known about your flaw,
So I planted flower seeds on your side of the path,
And every day while we walk back, you water them.'

'For two years I have been able to pick these
Beautiful flowers to decorate the table.

Without you being just the way you are, there
Would not be this beauty to grace the house.'

Each of us has our own unique flaw. But it's the cracks
And flaws we each have that make our lives together
So very interesting and rewarding.

You've just got to take each person for what they are
And look for the good in them.

SO, to all of my crackpot friends, have a great day
And remember to smell the flowers on your side of the path!

​


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

aw that's beautiful thanks for sharing that


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I love it Dizzi - as Cherry said, it is beautiful.

Sue


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

that is so sweet Dizzy


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats lovely!!!!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

That's soooo lovely Dizzi


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats lovely Dizzi.  
Lou.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Awww Dizzi, that was lovely hun


----------

